# The simple thread... In one sentence state your biggest issue in your marriage.



## Trying2figureitout (Feb 3, 2011)

I'd like to see the range of issues to see how common they are.
I'll go first...

Clinically sexless after ILYNILWYA two years ago.


----------



## Voyager (May 23, 2011)

We drifted apart because we did not try not to.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Communication or lack of.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SockPuppet (May 16, 2011)

Communication is the only real issue in my relationship.


----------



## square1 (Oct 31, 2011)

SockPuppet said:


> Communication is the only real issue in my relationship.


Ditto


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

At this point, it's being completely free with each other. We're working through some trust issues of mine (that don't have to do with him) and some trust issues with him.

We're ok though!

But NOT concerning us, is money. We're broke. BROKE. He's hurtin' emotionally (thinks he's a failure, etc) and I just was told by him that his debt went up by 10,000 when he moved out. I said NOTHING about it. But I was shocked. :eeK: Oh well, we can only move forward.


----------



## Trying2figureitout (Feb 3, 2011)

that_girl said:


> At this point, it's being completely free with each other. We're working through some trust issues of mine (that don't have to do with him) and some trust issues with him.
> 
> We're ok though!
> 
> But NOT concerning us, is money. We're broke. BROKE. He's hurtin' emotionally (thinks he's a failure, etc) and I just was told by him that his debt went up by 10,000 when he moved out. I said NOTHING about it. But I was shocked. :eeK: Oh well, we can only move forward.


Can't women follow simple instructions?

One sentence!

Jeez...j/k


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I know! :rofl: I am not a woman of few words. 



ok, so...."Trust on my part is our biggest issue ...and money." LOL

And don't group all women together


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

My husband's alcoholism, and his hardcore denial about his addiction, even after three stints in rehab, loss of job, loss of driver's license, and wife (me) leaving.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

The biggest issue in our marriage is communication, which has also resulted in a severe lack of trust (secondary issue).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

I just asked my hubby this question - he says "poor communication and lack of trust" wow, we actually agree on something! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

There's a seven day waiting period for handguns.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

Runs like Dog said:


> There's a seven day waiting period for handguns.


:rofl::lol::rofl:


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Runs like Dog said:


> There's a seven day waiting period for handguns.




:rofl::rofl:


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

Lack of communication. Assumptions kill.


----------



## Joanie (Oct 24, 2010)

Runs like Dog said:


> There's a seven day waiting period for handguns.


Hahaha.....you are a pistol!


----------



## Joanie (Oct 24, 2010)

Due to total opposite sleeping habits we sleep in separate rooms!


----------



## hurtnohio (Jul 17, 2011)

For my wife: Her inability to perceive any viewpoint other than her own as a legitimate view of reality.

For me: My inability to articulate my differences of opinion with her in a way that makes her feel validated.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

Runs like Dog said:


> There's a seven day waiting period for handguns.


big brother is watching!!!


----------



## MaybeItsMe? (Oct 26, 2011)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MaybeItsMe? (Oct 26, 2011)

My lack of ability to keep boundarys, allowing her to control me and my state of mind.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rikkem (Nov 19, 2011)

I feel it's a lack of affection and desire from her toward me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

runs like dog said:


> there's a seven day waiting period for handguns.



love it!!!


----------



## TwoDogs (Jul 29, 2011)

Not married (and never will be) but the biggest issue in our relationship is his alcoholism, which means regular relapsing after 12 years of sobriety.


----------



## annagarret (Jun 12, 2011)

fighting over our bankruptcy


----------



## NaturalHeart (Nov 13, 2011)

Husband needs a backbone, we need more sex, and start dating again, read more books to stimulate mind so we can have better conversations.


----------



## omega (Aug 2, 2011)

My jealousy (he is faithful).


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

Her boyfriend.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sawney Beane (May 1, 2011)

Runs like Dog said:


> There's a seven day waiting period for handguns.


Lawyers, guns and money?


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

"No respect, no respect at all... that's the story of my life" - Rodney Dangerfield


----------



## scione (Jul 11, 2011)

Her priority of everything else over family (me). I'm needy.


----------



## Again71 (Mar 31, 2011)

I didn't put him first.......


----------



## honkytonkwoman (Aug 2, 2010)

His occasional use of porn...I find it difficult to deal with.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustAMan2 (Oct 28, 2011)

My wife's failure to reveal her past regarding her childhood sexual abuse and rape and terrorizing.

The Reader's Digest condensed version: lack of honesty.


----------



## JennaLynne (Sep 13, 2011)

Lack of communication seems to be the root of all of our other problems ($$, support, intimacy, etc).


----------



## This is me (May 4, 2011)

She left me because her MLC is causing her blame me for her unhappiness.


----------



## Accipiter777 (Jul 22, 2011)

My wifes lack of reciprocating the desire, and thoughtfullness I give her.


----------



## deejov (Sep 24, 2011)

Failure to communicate needs and respect those needs


----------



## uphillbattle (Aug 17, 2011)

Runs like Dog said:


> There's a seven day waiting period for handguns.


:lol::lol::rofl::rofl: OMG RLD I almost fell out of my chair.

The biggest problem we have is that we are both ****ed up in the head.


----------



## Trying2figureitout (Feb 3, 2011)

uphillbattle said:


> :lol::lol::rofl::rofl: OMG RLD I almost fell out of my chair.
> 
> The biggest problem we have is that we are both ****ed up in the head.


You know thats from the poster who simply gave up on sex with his wife...done and over. Think he's a little edgy.


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

In my first marriage, it was power struggles, competing with each other, and his failure to tell me why he was angry with me.


----------



## Unsure in Seattle (Sep 6, 2011)

I wish we were able to communicate more openly.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Trying2figureitout said:


> You know thats from the poster who simply gave up on sex with his wife...done and over. Think he's a little edgy.


I idle at 'intolerant'


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

Husband continually lying about porn, and causing huge trust issues.


----------



## charlene (Jul 21, 2011)

> ... it was power struggles, competing with each other, and his failure to tell me why he was angry with me.





> Failure to communicate needs and respect those needs.


That says all about my marriage issues


----------



## TheAwkardChick (Nov 19, 2011)

I have trust issues, he is often in denial over things, and we are both bullheaded and argue the same way so it goes in circles.


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

I've grown lazy physically, she's grown lazy sexually.


----------



## KanDo (Jun 15, 2011)

alphaomega said:


> Her boyfriend.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ditto!


----------



## Endgame (Nov 6, 2011)

Everything is my fault, as I can't do anything right no matter how hard I try.


----------



## Trickster (Nov 19, 2011)

We've lost that loving feeling... Oh that loving feeling.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

At this point, communication and my mother are our biggest issues. lol Both are being worked on.


----------



## bengino (Nov 28, 2011)

like most people have said... lack of communication killed my relationship.


----------



## Trying2figureitout (Feb 3, 2011)

that_girl said:


> At this point, communication and my mother are our biggest issues. lol Both are being worked on.


That Girl...

Now you've broken another rule.

ONE SENTENCE

Don't tell me you do this to your hubby.


----------



## LimboGirl (Oct 28, 2011)

YinPrincess said:


> The biggest issue in our marriage is communication, which has also resulted in a severe lack of trust (secondary issue).
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ditto for me.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Wife went bat$hit crazy.


----------



## teahead (Nov 28, 2011)

Two MAIN things:

1) her short fuse and my inability to listen to her carefully, and

2) our "open" marriage; it's only open on HER terms, so it will be closing soon.


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

You never stop wanting a piece of strange even if you never act on it!!!!

Great marriage, but I swear that urge never leaves......me at least.


----------



## MNM (Nov 30, 2011)

The differences between men and women in a marriage; I find it highly annoying that he doesn't understand how to properly mop the floor or clean the bathtub. LMAO!


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

menopause


----------



## FrecklesSN (Jun 6, 2011)

He spends all our money on booze, video games, and fast food, I have no boundaries and take on way more than I should.


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

His incessant constant f*cking nagging
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LittleLady25 (Nov 4, 2011)

too much stress


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

We're stuck in a love/hate relationship, good sex life, but always problems.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Nothing in the last 12 years and I hope it continues this path for the rest of our marriage/life; we manage to agree on most things and communicate very well with each other.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tiredandout (Jun 1, 2011)

Lack of boundaries on both partners — which has resulted in not getting our needs met and not being able to establish good communication.

Workin' on it.


----------



## losing_hope (Dec 1, 2011)

My penis.


----------

